# Cooked a good one last nite



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

It's my girlfriend's b-day so here is what I cooked for her last night.
August 10, 2006


First Course

Echo Falls Cracked Pepper Smoked Salmon
With a Basil Cream Spread and Capers


Second Course

Il Vilaggio Mozzarella and Local Tomato Salad 
With a Basil Chiffonade, Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
and Aged Balsamic Vinegar

Main Course 

Angus Filet of Beef Tenderloin
With Blackened Sea Scallops and 
Grand Mariner, Chive, and Peppercorn Compound Butter 
Roasted Garlic Mash Potatoes, Sugar Snap Peas


1997 Napa Valley ‘BV’ Reserve Tapestry

I started out just making a butter for the steaks and decided to go ahead and make it special. I printed out a menu, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Lucky gal! Do you hire out?


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

SHHH!!!

Don't let my wife hear


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Holy crap Mayor,,,dump her, I'll marry ya!! :r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic menu Mayor! I love cooking too. Trying to find a girl that loves to clean up afterwards, ... or has money.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Fantastic menu Mayor! I love cooking too. Trying to find a girl that loves to clean up afterwards, ... or has money.


Nice meal Mayor. Very equisite.

I am looking for the money, then I can hire someone to clean-up !


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

What? No dessert? Barbarian ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice bro...i love to cook as well.it all sounds good, really good.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice spread. Guess I could try to make something similar for the missus but would have to modify things quite a bit, since she's not very big on beef and is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like some good herf food, buddy. :mn


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Well done!! Lucky girl - might print this out and show my husband for some inspiration!! By the way- A good cook always cleans up his own mess!!! (or so they say)


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Showed the menu to my wife. Christie, the wife, wants to know if you did the dishes too?


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Oooo, that sounds wonderful! We ladies just love a guy who can cook - and we don't mind doing the cleanup after being treated to such a meal!

Tonight's menu here consists of steaks marinated in Dr. Bob's mystery marinade (nope, he won't tell me what's in it), baked potato, broccoli rabe and garlic, and corn on the cob. Havana Cuabas for an appetizer, and after dinner, Havana Punch Punch and some Glen Ellen Merlot. (OK, the wine ain't terribly fancy, but we're winging it to an extent.  )

We've had a few days here in NJ that remind one of mid-late September. Cool, dry, and just beautiful. Hope all of you are enjoying wherever you are! 

Cheers!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Mayor said:


> It's my girlfriend's b-day so here is what I cooked for her last night.
> August 10, 2006
> 
> First Course
> ...


Great menu!!!!!

Hard to find the time anymore to cook like that through the week for us. We end up only having about 30 - 45 mins to get dinner on the table and eat, so we have to start as soon as we get home from work. Otherwise we don't get to eat until around 8pm in the evening.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A good selection of food, each course sounds tasty. Well done.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice Menu selections!  You gal is extremely lucky!


----------

